# Some oddball pictures



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

These are some of my oddball fishy. Sorry for some poor quality pictures since some of these fish move too fast

Thanks for looking and enjoy the rest of this summer


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice softshell love turtles!!!!!!!


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Man...love your collection of fish...thanks for sharing.
Mind if I ask what size tank?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

in photo 7 what are they? looks like Striped Raphael catfish, Platydoras armatulus but they just look a bit different?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

looks like Striped Raphael catfish, Platydoras armatulus aka humbug...
the colours seems lighter in this photo...I have a 4"er with darker looking colours.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

peterpd99 said:


> Man...love your collection of fish...thanks for sharing.
> Mind if I ask what size tank?


Thanks, I have them in different tanks. Some are in a 135gal, 90s gal and 75s gal. I am running just over 30 tanks. I think I will cut back some.



TBemba said:


> in photo 7 what are they? looks like Striped Raphael catfish, Platydoras armatulus but they just look a bit different?


Yes they are just normal striped raphael lol I use that picture for fillers lol. I was going to take a picture of one of my fav fish - a 15" Bowfin which jump out of the tank and I found it on the floor the next day. I forgot to close the lids


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

eeeeee! I love your ornate and your turtle :3


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

IMG_0827.jpg (6 of 10)
What's this?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pingpong said:


> IMG_0827.jpg (6 of 10)
> What's this?


Hey Mike I am not 100% sure but when I got it at 3" it was sold as Vieja Synspilum but now it looks like it has the color of Vieja Guttulatum and the marking of a Vieja Fenestratus


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

woo! bichir, cichla, and turtle


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice collection. And a good # of thanks too.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ChuckRum said:


> woo! bichir, cichla, and turtle


I really missed my Bowfin...can not seem to find one yet. Anyone has a Bowfin for sale?



Riceburner said:


> nice collection. And a good # of thanks too.


Thanks rice


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Think we have the same fish? Mine is looking for a mate. Think it is a male..


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pingpong said:


> Think we have the same fish? Mine is looking for a mate. Think it is a male..


Nice looking fish but mine is also a male and the kok is starting to come out.
BTW, a friend has a female and will be taking this male for his breeding plans.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Feb 10, 2009)

sweet rainbow wolf, I use to have one too 
how big is him/her and what size of the tank is he/she stays in?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

white_blue_grey said:


> sweet rainbow wolf, I use to have one too
> how big is him/her and what size of the tank is he/she stays in?


The wolf is about 5" to 6" in a 75gal


----------

